# Vegan pomade recipe questions



## Dangertooth (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all, 

First time posting (and I'm not sure this is the right forum). I've been making my own soap and hair product for over a year now. The pomade I use is made of soy wax, Shea Butter, and Castor oil. 

I find that if I use enough soy wax to get the hold I want for coarse hair, the end result is very hard. I don't mind digging it out and melting it with my hands before application, but it's obviously not user friendly for others. 

What have you used (other than beeswax)? I'll be ordering some candelilla wax in hopes that it's softer, but I'm wondering if anyone else has run into this

Thanks!


----------



## Dorymae (Dec 16, 2014)

I haven't made that product, however I imagine that if you reduce the amount of wax you are using and increase the butter you would get a softer product.  I'm not sure how "oily" you can go with pomade,  you could switch from shea to mango if shea makes it too oily. Or replace the castor oil with jojoba oil.


----------



## Dangertooth (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks! I'll have to try that


----------

